# S-hook measurement ??



## len (Nov 16, 2012)

I need to find some s-hooks that are a specific size. The ones I found online indicate a measurement, but I can't tell if it's an interior or an exterior measurement. Does anyone know? BTW, the two retailers I found are not answering their phones, otherwise I would just ask them.


----------



## avkid (Nov 16, 2012)

Usually interior.
#498 1-1/2"L-Inside 11-Gauge 28lb-WLL Zinc Plated S-Hook | Fastenal


----------



## MPowers (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok, I'll bite, why the need for a specific dimension for an "S" hook?


----------



## len (Nov 17, 2012)

As usual, I'm doing something no one does. I have a drape support that is an odd shape (custom made) and I need some supports at intervals but the intervals vary depending on other factors. So I can't make shorter lengths of drape supports, they have to be long, curved, and with no holes for the uprights. So the only way to attach one to the other is with an s-hook that is just big enough to fit the drape support diameter but not too large.


----------



## Sayen (Nov 19, 2012)

len said:


> As usual, I'm doing something no one does.


If it makes you feel better, that's the line I start most conversations with either my build team or my vendors with. It's usually followed by awkward laughter and agreement from the other party.


----------



## len (Nov 20, 2012)

My staff has come to expect this from me. Although last weekend every event was relatively vanilla. I barely did any work other than supervise.

And to the original point, after chewing this problem over for 2 months, I think I found a solution that doesn't require s-hooks and is more stable. Off to the shop today to test it out. 

If you're curious, photos of the item in question can be found here: http://chicagolightingdesign.com/PeggyNotebaert.html near the bottom left.


----------

